# حواجز خزانات الوقود..



## رمزة الزبير (18 يناير 2011)

حواجز الخزانات:
وتقسم الحواجز إلى نوعان يحتوي البعض منها على عدد من الخزانات قد يصل إلى أربعة أو أكثر حسب حجم الخزانات بحيث يتسع كل حاجز للكمية المخزونة داخل الخزانات ، وأما البعض يحتوي على خزان واحد وهذه الغالبية في التصميمات ، وأنواع الحواجز هي :
- الحاجز الترابي:
وهو حاجز يبني من التراب بارتفاع معين، وفي قليل من الأحيان يوضع طبقة من الإسفلت على ظهر هذا الحاجز لمنع انهياره، ولكن هناك خطر من اشتعال هذه الطبقة، فقد انتهت هذه الحواجز. 
- الحاجز الأسمنتي :
- عبارة عن حاجز من الاسمنت المسلح بارتفاع حوالي 1.8 متر ، وذالك لغرض الاحتفاظ بالمواد المنسابة من الخزانات المحترقة ليتم حصرها ومكافحتها داخل الحاجز لمنع انتشار الحريق ، كما يوجد فتحات تصريف في جدران الحاجز لتصريف الماء الزائد المستعملة في مكافحة الحريق .
فائدة الحواجز:
هي لحفظ أي مادة تتسرب من داخل الخزان أو تفيض على ظهر الخزان سواء كانت هذه المادة مشتعلة أو غير مشتعلة ومنعها من الانتشار إلى خزانات أخرى ، كما أنها تقوم بحفظ مواد الإطفاء داخل الحاجز أثناء أعمال المكافحة ، وتمنع تسرب وانتشار بقعة الحريق ، حتى لا يتناول الحريق الخزانات الأخرى ، وتصمم هذه الحواجز بحيث تتسع لمحتويات الخزان داخل الحاجز ،إلا أن سعة بعضها تقل عن استيعاب كمية المخزون ، لذا فانه في حالة فيضان الخزان يجب سحب أكبر كمية ممكنة من المادة المتجمعة داخل الحاجز.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يناير 2011)

بعض الشركات تصنع حالياً خزانات الوقود صغيرة الحجم مع حاجز ملحق به من الفولاذ .نرفق بعض الملفات في ذات الخصوص.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 يناير 2011)

a)	The dike shall be constructed in accordance with NFPA 30. 
b)	Dike wall shall be 1.8 meter high, or conduct calculations according to the capacity of the diked area enclosing 110% one tank capacity. The capacity of the diked area shall be calculated after deducting the volume of the tanks.
c)	Dike wall shall be designed to be capable of baring the fuel if filled in the event of a tank rupture. Consider the use of vertical reinforced concrete dikes to save on space.
d)	A Ramp with 15% slope shall be provided for entrance of maintenance vehicles to the tank area. Steel stairs with grating treads shall be provided for pedestrians.


----------



## محمودالحسيني (18 يناير 2011)

نشكرك على المعلومات القيمة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (20 يناير 2011)

معلومات جميلة مفيدة ومختصرة ...

شاكرين ومقدرين جهودكم...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 يناير 2011)

مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احلى مهندس (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (12 مارس 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يونيو 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

